# Urgent advice needed



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been here for several weeks as my laptop died. I got it back today but it is barely working and is extremely slow. However, more important is that Pickles is bullying Amos.
When I got up today - amos was out in the run. He doesn't usually go into it during the day - it is normally Pickles out there then. I keep my back door and the bunnies half door open when I am home. I heard a massive ruckas and ran out. Pickles was chasing after Amos around and around the shed. This has been going on all day. I don't kno wwhat to do. I have two parts of the shed that are on two different levels - so wee Amos is either sitting on tyhe steps to the highes one or sitting on the highest ledge. He looks petrified and one ear is up and one down - not sure if that means anything. I have given him food up on the steps and I have put a small loo on the top ledge.
I am so worried as this has not happened before. Is there anything I can do? Do I risk leaving the little guy there all night and them both get into a massive scrap? I just want to bring him inside to the house and give him so loving as he looks so miserable put there but I don'[t want to ruin whatever bond they have left.
Please, if you have any advice - feel free - I need all the advice I can get.
Thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bumb . . . .

Anyone?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Is he just chasing him or is he also pulling fur?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm presuming they are both neutered?
How long have they lived together? 
and have they been seperated at all 
(i.e to go vets or anything?)


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Male and female - both spayed/nutered. Living together since about January. Not been seperated. Don't appear to be fur pulling - just Pickles chasing Amos until he jumps on the shelfs to get away from her. They haven't been seperated at all.
Thanks


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh sorry, didnt realise they were male and female. Sorry babies 
Pm'd you again hun


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would be interested to know members opinions and the outcome.

I hope things soon settle down.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I jax, Miffy and George will still have the occasional punch up usually over a bit of veg, 1 day George will be stealing all of Miffys food then next day she starts stealing. It works out pretty even but its not nice to watch. I would sit and watch them with a water sprayer or just clap when they have a punch up.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

My two lops who are never seperated for more than 10 seconds (when i carry them indivudaully to the run - There too heavy!!) lol!!

They occassionally have scraps - sometimes for no partiuclar reason, i clap or seperate them with the brush part of a dustpan and brush - never use your hand as it may get shredded.

Sometimes they can be a little teriorial...

Can i ask when you bonded them is this there next enclosure/house since this? 

Unfortunalty with rabbits the smaller the space the more they get on, untill fully bonded. You give them lots of space and they'll fight (pull fur included) about whos is who's - I had it with Patch and Pebbles. :frown:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How are they today?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Lollie, they have been fully bonded for over 8 months and have had no problems; not sure what you meant about their enclosure. Last night when I went to bed - they were both in the run - though Pickles would run at Amos and chase him. There doesn't seem to be any fighting - just Pickles Chasing Amos. Wee Amos seems petrified. He tends to stay on the ledges though today he was sitting in a corner of the shed all by himself - while Pickles was sitting in the area that they both usually lie in. I put some hay in this area for Amos as he just looks so lost and alone.
When I fed them today - I put a bowl by Pickles and one by Amos - I stood and watched how they got on - Pickles immediately ran at Amos to eat out of his bowl. They have always eaten out of the same bowl with not fights for food. I have sprayed Pickles a number of times for doing this and for chasing Amos. Amos is so small in comparison to Pickles and I feel so sorry for him. Neither of them have never appeared to be the dominant one. I just hope this works itself out. One last thing is that Amos seems to be panting a good deal - is this because he is stressed?
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Does Amos normally have one ear up one ear down? It can be a sign of an ear infection, have a check over him. If one bun is unwell that can result in the other bun bullying them.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Crofty - Amos' ears both usually stick up. Mostly the past two days - one ear is down and one up; however tonight I noticed that both ears were down - most unusal. He looks so sorry for himself. I just looked at him this very minute - he is sitting out in the run with both ears down. What do I look for with infection - heat? I have just decided that I am going to try and get him into the shed as I think Pickles might not be letting him into the hutch as she is always out in the run at night and Amos comes in and out and the past three times I have looked out - he has been on his own twice. I'll work on getting him inside and shut them in. He is still sitting on the shelfs each time I look in during the day and he looks so very sad. This is so difficult for me.
Jacqui


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh i didnt know about the ear thing. Will look out for that with my lot. Thanks Crofty! 

Hope it gets sorted for you hun xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> Does Amos normally have one ear up one ear down? It can be a sign of an ear infection, have a check over him. If one bun is unwell that can result in the other bun bullying them.


George still has lots of control over what his ears do, even though he's a lop he can hold both his ears upright when he wants to. Usually he does it if I make him jump by moving a bit fast when he's half asleep one of his ears will suddenly go up to listen to me. All other lops I've had have lost the control to make them stand up once they fully drop but George is just different.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never seen either of Amos' ears fall down until the past few days. I ended up closing the door to the run for tonight as I believe Pickles wasn't letting him inside the shed and I didn't want the wee pet outside all night - especially if it rained. I am going to see if I can get him booked into the vet towmorrow.
Thanks again.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vet fitting me in a 4 today. Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How did it go at the vets?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

His ears flopping can be a sign of infection but not always, Joeys one ear flops completely this time very year during his moult for two weeks then goes back to normal (a little wonky!) It would make sense with pickles chasing him if he is feeling unwell, might not be connected though. You need to look for swelling, discharge, him generally not feeling well, off his food etc.

Let me know how the vets went x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> George still has lots of control over what his ears do, even though he's a lop he can hold both his ears upright when he wants to. Usually he does it if I make him jump by moving a bit fast when he's half asleep one of his ears will suddenly go up to listen to me. All other lops I've had have lost the control to make them stand up once they fully drop but George is just different.


Joey has one ear that completely flops for two weeks this time of year, he loses control of it but never any signs of infection then he gains control of it again after two weeks, very odd!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I wasn't totally satisified with the vet's assesment. Up until now there has only been the male vet, Martin, working. I saw a lady vet. Told her what was going on with the chasing, ear etc. Told her what you said Crofty. She poo pooed that idea and said that Pickles and his relatioship has probably changed. She said he might have mites but she didn't think he had an ear infection. At this point she hadn't even looked in his ear. I ased her howyou would know if he had an infection. She told me it was very difficult to tell. She gave him an injection for mites and that was it.
Martin ALWAYS checks their heart, teeth and nails at each appointment - even when they are just having jabs for myxi etc. She didn't do this. I don't feel satsified with her assesment.
Pickles continues to chase Amos. He's to be fed on the shelf. He sleeps on the shelf etc. I am going to wait the 10 days that the lady vet said I should wait and ten make an appointment with Martin.
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> Well, I wasn't totally satisified with the vet's assesment. Up until now there has only been the male vet, Martin, working. I saw a lady vet. Told her what was going on with the chasing, ear etc. Told her what you said Crofty. She poo pooed that idea and said that Pickles and his relatioship has probably changed. She said he might have mites but she didn't think he had an ear infection. At this point she hadn't even looked in his ear. I ased her howyou would know if he had an infection. She told me it was very difficult to tell. She gave him an injection for mites and that was it.
> Martin ALWAYS checks their heart, teeth and nails at each appointment - even when they are just having jabs for myxi etc. She didn't do this. I don't feel satsified with her assesment.
> Pickles continues to chase Amos. He's to be fed on the shelf. He sleeps on the shelf etc. I am going to wait the 10 days that the lady vet said I should wait and ten make an appointment with Martin.
> Jacqui


OMG, please ring the vets and complain, dont pay for both appointments, she should do a health check as you asked, my vet checks ears, heart etc as a routine when they have their vaccs!! Thats terrible!! Also take them together to the vets dont seperate them. Can you take them for a car ride?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Crofty - yeah Martin always does all those checks on my two no matter what they're in for. I was disappointed. It just so happens that when I brought Amos back from the vet, he seemed to be on the floor of the shed almost every-time I looked in - whereas he was always on the shelves before. Since then - I have seen them lie together a number of times and if they aren't laying together - they are laying close by. Amos is always on the floor now too. I haven't seen any chasing either. Now I doubt very much the injection is going to work the same day. So I am not sure what happened or what caused them to fall out - I am relieved they're friends again. Thanks for advice. Oh, I didn't want to take them to vet together, as I usually do as I was worried about a fight taking place and them not being able to get away from one another.
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> Thanks for the reply Crofty - yeah Martin always does all those checks on my two no matter what they're in for. I was disappointed. It just so happens that when I brought Amos back from the vet, he seemed to be on the floor of the shed almost every-time I looked in - whereas he was always on the shelves before. Since then - I have seen them lie together a number of times and if they aren't laying together - they are laying close by. Amos is always on the floor now too. I haven't seen any chasing either. Now I doubt very much the injection is going to work the same day. So I am not sure what happened or what caused them to fall out - I am relieved they're friends again. Thanks for advice. Oh, I didn't want to take them to vet together, as I usually do as I was worried about a fight taking place and them not being able to get away from one another.
> Jacqui


They wont fight in the carrier, always take them together hun x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Crofty.


----------

